# VMP - Visual Amplifiers



## System (11 April 2016)

VAMP connects Brands with Influencers in order to provide authentic, lifestyle-based product placement through social media. VAMP has established a software platform (the VAMP Platform) which makes the Influencer Marketing experience simpler and more user-friendly, by automating much of the campaign process. The VAMP Platform handles the Influencer’s logistical and administrative needs, whilst ensuring the Influencer retains creative control over their published works.

It is anticipated that VMP will list on the ASX during May 2016.

http://visualamplifiers.com


----------

